# 2013 Kids!



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 16, 2011)

Here are our 2013 kids! Please share yours too!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Love that last one. Looks soo sweet! Gorgeous kids you got this year! Congrats  
This is Miss Daisy  my first of 2013. One more to go!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Those are some cute kids  I'm not at home right now so ill have to post pictures in a bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 16, 2011)

Daisy is so cute!


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 16, 2011)

Here are some more!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwwwwww they're adorable........um......shesh.....can I have 'um all?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, looks like you got one big crop of cutie pies!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Spring 2013 kids @ Sandy Bottom Farms, Riceville, TN. Enjoy


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Aw, love the last one in your first post! I had 2 sets of twins born, and brought home my first bottle babies this year.
Violet (bottle baby):
























Her twin sister Vinca:
























They're Boer x LaMancha, and my favorite goats.

Honey Suckle:








Her twin brother Hawthorne:








They're LaMancha x Nubian

Posy:








Her twin brother Clover:








I sold them. They're Mini Mancha x ND


----------

